# Gear



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2009)

I like gear.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 9, 2009)

I like gear.


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2009)

What kinda gear are you talkin about?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2009)

I like sprockets, but not gears so much.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2009)

severine said:


> What kinda gear are you talkin about?



Doesn't matter. Ski gear, bike gear, bondage gear, climbing gear, hiking gear ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2009)

Me - yes
wallet - no


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am a whore....a gear whore.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Doesn't matter. Ski gear, bike gear, *bondage gear*, climbing gear, hiking gear ...


This.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 10, 2009)

I love gear...I'm a gear pimp,..I keep all my gear whores well outfitted.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a problem....


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 10, 2009)

I do, There, I said it!!!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 10, 2009)

*gear...*

Most gear makes the things I choose to do easier on the body, agreed..._not_ great for the wallet..**EDIT:* ...but in agreement with billski, I am a minimalist @heart.  Do not choose gear that adds on bulk/weight in a major way.


----------



## Terry (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes I am a gear whore.


----------



## Paul (Jun 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I like sprockets, but not gears so much.



I'm a "Cog-Guy" myself...


----------



## billski (Jun 12, 2009)

no; I'm  minimalist.

however, If I wore no gear in the winter, I'd be even _more _minimalist!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 12, 2009)

i like gear, but i just don't buy much of it.  i have friends that tend to have a lot more gear than i do, so i live vicariously through them.  works for me.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2009)

I hadn't bought anything new but goggles, gloves and socks from 2002 through 2007.  In the past two years I've bought a whole bunch of soft goods, 3 sets of skis and bindings and new boots.  I blame all of you bastards and yes, that is a personal attack!  :lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello. I'm snowmonster and I'm a gear-aholic.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 12, 2009)

I voted Huh...I like having the appropriate skis.  When I first started skiing, I rented skis and my ski  jacket doubled as a winter coat..I didn't have ski specific gear.  I like having good gloves, Steezy Blue Oakley A-Frames for the bright days..and Rose colored for night skiing..and on my feet I like boots that aren't too stiff or snug..I've been there done that with the Lange race boots which off great performance for carving but to tight..Jackets are important and I have only had three ski jackets in the past decade...two heli hansons and a Oakley..the local ski shop has a good sale in August on leftover merchandise so I might hit that up.  Gotta be earthtones but a little steeze thrown in and a zipoff hood..I never liked the feeling of having a hood fly behind me..too much drag..and I ski too fast that if a little wind gets under it..it flys off..even if it's tight..

Pants..gotta have cargo pockets..for my wallet, keys and steeze on days when I don't wear a jacket which in the Banana Belt of PA is pretty often..

Ski-socks..you get what you pay for..Skiing is the only sport I spend any money on gear so I don't mind dropping $$$ from time to time on it.  To me, buying ski gear now that you aren't gonna use until November is torture..and my Blowers are staring at me right now..I never thought I would ski them so much at Blue the True but they plow through the crud and sugar piles a heck of alot better than my skinnier skeeze..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I voted Huh...I like having the appropriate skis. When I first started skiing, I rented skis and my ski jacket doubled as a winter coat..I didn't have ski specific gear. I like having good gloves, Steezy Blue Oakley A-Frames for the bright days..and Rose colored for night skiing..and on my feet I like boots that aren't too stiff or snug..I've been there done that with the Lange race boots which off great performance for carving but to tight..Jackets are important and I have only had three ski jackets in the past decade...two heli hansons and a Oakley..the local ski shop has a good sale in August on leftover merchandise so I might hit that up. Gotta be earthtones but a little steeze thrown in and a zipoff hood..I never liked the feeling of having a hood fly behind me..too much drag..and I ski too fast that if a little wind gets under it..it flys off..even if it's tight..
> 
> Pants..gotta have cargo pockets..for my wallet, keys and steeze on days when I don't wear a jacket which in the Banana Belt of PA is pretty often..
> 
> Ski-socks..you get what you pay for..Skiing is the only sport I spend any money on gear so I don't mind dropping $$$ from time to time on it. To me, buying ski gear now that you aren't gonna use until November is torture..and my Blowers are staring at me right now..I never thought I would ski them so much at Blue the True but they plow through the crud and sugar piles a heck of alot better than my skinnier skeeze..


 
Yea, yea, yea,...bla, bla, bla.... sheesh!!....


----------



## billski (Jun 12, 2009)

*BPH Evacuation*

It was just announced in our house that all BPH bottles have to go.


Revenue enhancement strategy for Naglene, Sigg, etc.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Hell yeah - !!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 12, 2009)

billski said:


> It was just announced in our house that all BPH bottles have to go.
> 
> 
> Revenue enhancement strategy for Naglene, Sigg, etc.



You guys are late. My wife made us do that about 1.5 years ago.


----------



## billski (Jun 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You guys are late. My wife made us do that about 1.5 years ago.


 
Not late, _frugal_.   You do have to wait for them to go on sale now......


However, you are invited to my funeral :idea:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2009)

Bump for rainy weather stoke!



billski said:


> However, you are invited to my funeral :idea:



I'll be right there with you. I was a Nalgene early adopter, so I've already sucked on the BPA for 15+ years.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2009)

Paul said:


> I'm a "Cog-Guy" myself...



Stupid cogs, everyone knows that sprockets are the way of the future.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Stupid cogs, everyone knows that sprockets are the way of the future.



From watching the Jetsons I think they had both in the future, Spacely's Sprockets and Cogswells Cogs.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> From watching the Jetsons I think they had both in the future, Spacely's Sprockets and Cogswells Cogs.



Yeah, but Cogswell Cogs sucked.  They were really bringing down technology.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'll be right there with you. I was a Nalgene early adopter, so I've already sucked on the BPA for 15+ years.


I'm not gonna stop anytime soon for a might possibly could have a chance to maybe cause slight issues in lab rats injected with large doses of the stuff that theoretically could leach out of bottles.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 23, 2009)

Does the Pope shit in the woods?

Is a bear catholic?

Hell YEAH!!!!!


I will say I will be doing minimal purchases for this upcoming season. Replacing my Blizzard 8.7's with another par. That's about it for skis, I like my PBR's and my NS102's. I have the IL Moro Gummy Bears. I might get a new Smith Variant helmet and a jacket, thats about it for me. Lola wants a new fat ski to replace her Eos's. That's it for the Pugs for 09-10.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> That's it for the Pugs for 09-10.


For serious?
No.......really?
Never gonna happen...


----------



## Philpug (Jun 23, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> For serious?
> No.......really?
> Never gonna happen...


I didn't ski anything that I like better than what I have. If I get comped or win something, I will take it. but I don't see any changes till 10--11 gear is seen.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2009)

I got new skis w/dukes this year. Need new boots, might be tempted to buy some touring boots too ...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 23, 2009)

I had to vote yes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 20, 2009)

I just spent almost $300 on bike parts and shoes to get my road bike up and running.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I just spent almost $300 on bike parts and shoes to get my road bike up and running.


That's all?

That stuff can get pretty expensive pretty quickly.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> That's all?
> 
> That stuff can get pretty expensive pretty quickly.



It's just a new stem, handlebar, handlebar tape, cables, saddle, and shoes. Not going for anything high-end since i just want to get back on the road.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2009)

only thing left to buy is a set of skins and possibly a winter hiking boot.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 20, 2009)

I have purchased 2 snowboards this month. Does this mean I have a new problem?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 20, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I have purchased 2 snowboards this month. Does this mean I have a new problem?


Not if you use 'em!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 20, 2009)

What do I have left to get?

Pair of race stock GS skis.
Pair of all mountain skis
Much stiffer boot for raceing(I think Tecnica Dragon 120)
Either new liners for my Nordicas, or new boots for everyday skiing
GS race suit
Maybe a new pant/jacket combo.

A apartment by the hill.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Not if you use 'em!


One board, Never Summer Premier F1-R 172 will be set up to be my main powder board. I hope I get to use it a few times next season.


----------



## tcharron (Jul 20, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I have purchased 2 snowboards this month. Does this mean I have a new problem?



Yes.

A distinct lack of snow coverage in July.  :lol:

You still using the click ins?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 20, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> What do I have left to get?
> 
> Pair of race stock GS skis.
> Pair of all mountain skis
> ...


I liked those boots when I tried them


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 20, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Yes.
> 
> A distinct lack of snow coverage in July. :lol:
> 
> You still using the click ins?


Around here you would be right. I am still using Burton SI bindings. I stocked up on boots and bindings after they were discontinued. I should be set for the next 20 years or so. Last season, I had to make a repair to a boot. Came out pretty good if I must say so for myself.


----------



## tcharron (Jul 20, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Around here you would be right. I am still using Burton SI bindings. I stocked up on boots and bindings after they were discontinued. I should be set for the next 20 years or so. Last season, I had to make a repair to a boot. Came out pretty good if I must say so for myself.



I forgot if I meantioned it before, but I noticed Galactic Snowsports had a bunch of step-in gear.  I bought some of my kids stuff thru them, gear was in great shape.  Looks like they have Burton stuff, plus the K2 and Rossi stuff.

http://galacticsnowsports.com/winterused-snowboard-boots.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a one piece powder suit if I can drop a few pounds..mainly for trips out west..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 22, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I have purchased 2 snowboards this month. Does this mean I have a new problem?


Only if you try to use them before you purchase the other essential gear - Bindings. 



iwon't said:


> One board, Never Summer Premier F1-R 172 will be set up to be my main powder board. I hope I get to use it a few times next season.


Never Summer makes a damn fine board.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 23, 2009)

*...to at least try...*

1) One boot:  Lange SuperBlaster..~120fflex(fwiw...), then will probably just order a $20 Scarpa black tongue for my Endorphins...;-)
2) Blizz's GForce Supersonic (72?mm) and a few Nordicas(70something mm)
3) Any & all fatter skis.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Black-Diamond-Ascension-Nylon-Clipfix-Skins/BLD0786M.html

110mm off of Tramdock. $79.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 27, 2009)

Got new boots today! Atomic CS130's. I may have to sleep with them tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Got new boots today! Atomic CS130's. I may have to sleep with them tonight.



I thought you wanted to be cool and get a pair of Kryptons

Congrats on the purchase


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I thought you wanted to be cool and get a pair of Kryptons
> 
> Congrats on the purchase



See, I was thinking a nice pair of AT boots to go with his Dukes....


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 27, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I thought you wanted to be cool and get a pair of Kryptons
> 
> Congrats on the purchase



I've tried on Kryptons. They don't do it for me. Today a tried on Head, Technica, Fischer, and the Atomics. As soon as the Atomics were on I knew they were it.



Grassi21 said:


> See, I was thinking a nice pair of AT boots to go with his Dukes....



That'll be next year. Or maybe in the spring ...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> See, I was thinking a nice pair of AT boots to go with his Dukes....



Did you get a pair of AT's yet? Weren't your boots getting packed out last year or was it someone else?


----------

